#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Ретриты и встречи на сентябрь 2014

## Ольга Карпова

Уважаемая сангха, подскажите пожалуйста, если есть информация!
Где и когда в сентябре этого года будут проходить буддийские семинары, ретриты или встречи в пределах РФ? Либо подскажите просто буддийские центры, которые можно посетить. 
Хочу провести отпуск, не просто отдыхая, а увидеть и услышать что-то полезное для практики и развития.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

http://board.buddhist.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=38  :Smilie:

----------

Ольга Карпова (03.09.2014)

----------

